# The guild of the Periaur and the guild of Outcasts



## Ithrynluin (Apr 29, 2004)

Due to the recent archiving of several inactive guilds, there has been talk of what to do with the Periaur and the Outcasts.

I propose that both these guilds are simply moved into the Flotsam and Jetsam section (and perhaps renamed), since they largely contain off-topic discussions and F&S is our collection of off-topic fora.

Lately, the Periaur have not been very active, and the Outcasts received only a moderate amount of traffic. Which could indicate that there is simply not much interest for these guilds anymore, in which case my above suggestion should not be heeded. The leader of the Periaur also expressed that she would not mind having the Periaur archived.

Ideas and suggestions?


----------



## Elbereth (Apr 30, 2004)

Actually, much to my amazement...the Periaur has recently been getting some renewed traffic in the Guild. 

Now I don't remember when I said it would be ok to archive the guild...but well, if you guys feel the guild has to go...then yes, I would prefer archiving to deletion. The idea of moving it to Flotsam & Jetsam sounds more appealing though...and for those who call the Periaur home....it would be very nice to still have a place to visit.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Apr 30, 2004)

Elbereth said:


> Now I don't remember when I said it would be ok to archive the guild...but well, if you guys feel the guild has to go...then yes, I would prefer archiving to deletion.


Look here. You certainly did not outright say "Archive it", but were willing to let it go (which means 'archive it'). And just for the record, no one ever intended to delete any main guilds, only archive them at the least. 



> and for those who call the Periaur home....it would be very nice to still have a place to visit.


Yes, that's why I think it would be best to keep these guilds as their own sections in Flotsam and Jetsam.


----------



## Arvedui (May 4, 2004)

Before getting too worked up about the destiny of Periaur and Outcasts, I just want to bring to the table the fact that the only Tolkien-related thread I could find in the Guild of Periaur, is the "How old were you when you first read LotR?"

At the Outcasts' there are four or five threads that have some relation to Tolkien.


----------



## Legolam (May 4, 2004)

Eh? Actually, even just on the first page of the guild, we have:

-Introducing the Periaur "One Post" contest!
-In response to Elbereth's challenge
-LOTR, applicability and our generation
-Daily affirmations from LOTR
-What if the Fellowship went to college?

They all have a pretty heavy Tolkien-ish slant  

Other less active threads:

-"What we do with the time given to us"
-Tween characters
-Tween of the Fellowship


----------



## Arvedui (May 4, 2004)

Bummer  

Wonder where my mind was earlier today??? Must have been too early in the morning. My apologies to the Periaur.

But still, these are just a few of the totally 55 threads in your Guild, right?


----------



## Inderjit S (May 4, 2004)

GoP/O tend to be more social forums then Tolkien ones. That's not to say that they don't ever talk about Tolkien, just that the nature of the guilds means they are more for social talk then Tolkien talk. Is this a bad thing? Not really-should they be moved? That's up to the mods.


----------



## Aulë (May 4, 2004)

Arvedui said:


> Bummer
> 
> Wonder where my mind was earlier today??? Must have been too early in the morning. My apologies to the Periaur.
> 
> But still, these are just a few of the totally 55 threads in your Guild, right?


Don't forget our participation in inter-Guild debates and that quiz that never got going.
I seem to recall a certain debate involving Elessar's Edict some time back....




And don't you _dare_ mention that last round of the debate tournament! It was rigged!


----------



## Arvedui (May 4, 2004)

*Does not mention the unrigged Debate Tournament that Aulë set up, and that the Guild of Ost-in-Edhil won...*


----------



## Aulë (May 4, 2004)

Arvedui said:


> *Does not mention the unrigged Debate Tournament that Aulë set up, and that the Guild of Ost-in-Edhil won...*


Hey- if I was still around during that last round I would have been able to bri....errr, I mean I would have been able to debate, and beat you old fogies once again! 




Damn that Nom and her soft spot for people with grey hair and walking sticks....


----------



## Arvedui (May 5, 2004)

Aulë said:


> Hey- if I was still around during that last round I would have been able to bri....errr, I mean I would have been able to debate, and beat you old fogies once again!


Quod non est in actis non est in mundo.


----------



## Legolam (May 5, 2004)

You can tell they're old when they start speaking in Latin ...


----------



## Aulë (May 5, 2004)

Legolam said:


> You can tell they're old when they start speaking in Latin ...


I'm pretty sure that it's just moontalk. He's becoming senile, and is speaking in tongues.


----------



## Fechin (May 5, 2004)

I think this forum needs to have these guilds. If you get rid of these 2 guilds then there is only ONE guild left . I think if these are to be archived you basically should get rid of the ONE other guild that is left. But if you move our Guilds into a different area that may work as well hey it is better than being archived.

If you get rid of guilds becuase they are not talking about JRR as much as they should it will not work. Some people come to the forum to see what is going on in a guild then form there says hey lets check out what else is going on the the forum and post about JRR topics.. And if you get rid of a guild you lose about on more posts on other topics about JRR throughout the forum. In order for a forum to work you need a sense of community and talking to your peers. If you remove these guilds it will not have short term effects on the overall forum but in the long one you will miss having the guilds. You will have a long term domino effect on the forum and you can't stop dominos once they start to fall.

That is may take on the subject.


----------



## Arvedui (May 6, 2004)

Fechin said:


> If you get rid of guilds becuase they are not talking about JRR as much as they should it will not work.


I don't think that that is the main point. The Guilds were mainly set up to form places for people withat least one thing in common. For the Periaur and the Ost-in-Edhil, it was age. But the guilds were supposed to be Tolkien-orientated,and once upon a time, they debated against eachothers. Since then, activity have decreased. O-i-E and Scholar's Hall only exist in the Archives, and Periaur and Outcasts might end up in Floatsam & Jetsam, but will still exist


Fechin said:


> Some people come to the forum to see what is going on in a guild


I just can't resist: This is The *Tolkien *Forum, you know.... 


Fechin said:


> In order for a forum to work you need a sense of community and talking to your peers. If you remove these guilds it will not have short term effects on the overall forum but in the long one you will miss having the guilds.


We are well aware of that, and this is why the suggestion is to move these guilds, not archive them.


Fechin said:


> you can't stop dominos once they start to fall.


Yes, you can. just get far enough down the line, and remove a couple of the dominos, and the rest will remain standing.

All in all, I think that you are voicing some good points, Fechin. As I have stated earlier in this post, you can be assured that we are aware of them.
What will happen with the last Guild is still not decided either. I have voiced my opinion in this thread http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?t=15519 
Go to the last couple of pages.


----------

